# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  Spindle hoặc biến tần không đủ tốc độ

## Lê quang phúc

Chào các bác, cái máy phay cnc của e mới làm khi cài đặt 24000 vòng/ phút vào file gia công trên mach 3 thì nó chạy nhưng biến tần( best) chỉ bảo 200 hz, khi chạy không kết nối với mach 3 thì nó dc 400hz
mấy ngày thao thức với nó hỏi tìm a google vào các forum nhưng không tìm nào sửa đc. E cài thông số đấu nối theo hình ảnh dưới mong các bác giúp e .

----------


## huyquynhbk

lấy đồng hồ kiểm tra xem có xuất được tín hiệu đủ 10V k b oi

----------

Lê quang phúc

----------


## Lê quang phúc

> lấy đồng hồ kiểm tra xem có xuất được tín hiệu đủ 10V k b oi


Là ta cho spindle chạy 24000 vòng mà đo không được 10v hã bác. Nếu ko đủ 10v thì bị gì bác

----------


## ktshung

biến tần 200hz chứng tỏ bác cài sai, đầu tiên bác kiểm tra coi khi tốc độ cao nhất card mach 3 xuất ra đủ 10v ko

----------


## ktshung

> Là ta cho spindle chạy 24000 vòng mà đo không được 10v hã bác. Nếu ko đủ 10v thì bị gì bác


ko đủ 10v thì nó chạy vận tốc biến thiên tương ứng dãi 1-10v...

----------

Lê quang phúc

----------


## nnk

biến tần 200hz thì khả năng bob đang ra có 5v, đo chỗ 0-10v trên bob coi có đúng không nha
xong check lại cái config\spindle pulleys coi có để 24k và tỉ số truyền là 1 không á

----------

Lê quang phúc

----------


## Lê quang phúc

> ko đủ 10v thì nó chạy vận tốc biến thiên tương ứng dãi 1-10v...


Vâng để e coi xem sao . Có gì nhờ bác giúp e.

----------


## Lê quang phúc

> biến tần 200hz thì khả năng bob đang ra có 5v, đo chỗ 0-10v trên bob coi có đúng không nha
> xong check lại cái config\spindle pulleys coi có để 24k và tỉ số truyền là 1 không á


E để tỷ số truyền min là 1 và max 34000 vòng.
E chưa đo , mà nếu đo 5v thì mình cài thế nào bác. Cám ơn bác .

----------


## nnk

> E để tỷ số truyền min là 1 và max 34000 vòng.
> E chưa đo , mà nếu đo 5v thì mình cài thế nào bác. Cám ơn bác .


max 34k thì nó sai là đúng rồi còn gì nữa, chỉnh lại speed là 24k và ratio là 1 xong test lại nha

----------


## Lê quang phúc

[QUOTE=ktshung;164287]ko đủ 10v thì nó chạy vận tốc biến thiên tương ứng dãi 1-10v...[/QUOTEe 

E cho máy chạy 24000 vòng mà đo dc 5v thôi a
E đã chỉnh lại spindle puly lại 1 và 24000 vòng cũng ko được. Bác giúp e với

----------


## Lê quang phúc

> E để tỷ số truyền min là 1 và max 34000 vòng.
> E chưa đo , mà nếu đo 5v thì mình cài thế nào bác. Cám ơn bác .


E cho máy chạy 24000 vòng mà đo dc 5v thôi a
E đã chỉnh lại spindle puly lại 1 và 24000 vòng cũng ko được. Bác giúp e với

----------


## Lê quang phúc

> biến tần 200hz thì khả năng bob đang ra có 5v, đo chỗ 0-10v trên bob coi có đúng không nha
> xong check lại cái config\spindle pulleys coi có để 24k và tỉ số truyền là 1 không á


E cho máy chạy 24000 vòng mà đo dc 5v thôi a
E đã chỉnh lại spindle puly lại 1 và 24000 vòng cũng ko được. Bác giúp e với

----------


## nnk

nếu đảm bảo tất cả đều đúng thì chỉ có cách đổi bob khác, khả năng ic chuyển pwm thàng 0-10v có vấn đề, à mà cấp 24v cho bob chưa ?

----------


## ktshung

nếu chỉ dùng 24000 thì cho on off bằng relay cho khỏe bác

----------


## Lê quang phúc

> nếu đảm bảo tất cả đều đúng thì chỉ có cách đổi bob khác, khả năng ic chuyển pwm thàng 0-10v có vấn đề, à mà cấp 24v cho bob chưa ?


E cấp nguồn 24v cho nó rồi, bob mach 3 e dùng loại usb có cách nào giúp e với e sài bob usb này bác .

----------


## Lê quang phúc

Vâng sợ như vậy bất tiện quá a , muốn chỉnh phải mở tủ điện ra chỉnh cũng bất tiện

----------


## CKD

Theo mình nhá.. thường thì chạy analog ít khi nào ra tròn 200Hz nếu bạn setting trên VFD là nó nhận 10V và 400Hz.
Tại sao mình nói vậy? Vì không bao giờ có giá trị đúng 5V xuất ra từ BOB, cũng như không bao giờ 5V trên BOB = với ngưỡng 5V trên VFD.

Những bạn đã làm đúng, VDF chạy đúng 400Hz thì chắc chắn áp điều khiển phải trên 10V.

Còn việc VFD đã từng chạy tới 400Hz thì mình không chắc vì không nắm rỏ được các setting có liên quan.
Cách test nhanh nhất và cho kết quả ngay là bạn dùng cái biến trở và đấu vào, chỉnh xem nó có ra được 400Hz không.

----------


## hung1706

Cái lô board usb này nó bị lỗi ra out có 5v thôi ạ. Em bị dính vụ này rồi nên nếu bác ở TPHCM thì ghé qua anh Cương Linhkien283 bên Nguyễn Công Trứ Q1 nhờ anh fix lại dùm cho ạ, còn công cán thì anh tự tính nhen.

----------


## CKD

> Cái lô board usb này nó bị lỗi ra out có 5v thôi ạ. Em bị dính vụ này rồi nên nếu bác ở TPHCM thì ghé qua anh Cương Linhkien283 bên Nguyễn Công Trứ Q1 nhờ anh fix lại dùm cho ạ, còn công cán thì anh tự tính nhen.


Lỗi ra 5V là có khã năng, nhưng nó không đúng 5V đâu. Nên nếu vậy thì VFD nó phải chạy loanh quanh 200Hz chứ không thể là 200Hz  :Big Grin: 
Khi chuẩn bệnh thì mấy số liệu này nếu làm tròn thì... rất là khó xác định nguyên nhân  :Smile: 

Nếu BOB chỉ ra max 5V thì.. vẫn có thể dùng với một số VFD, config mức đầu vào là 5V là được. Với BEST thì không rỏ lắm.

----------


## hung1706

Dạ lúc trc em có mua dùng loại Bob Usb V2.0 này nên em cũng gặp trg hợp tương tự rồi ạ. Em đo áp ra nó cũng tầm 5v và F trên BT cũng 200Hz nên nếu đúng bác chủ xài loại BoB usb 2.0 thì có khả năng bác chủ cũng đang gặp vấn đề tương tự à anh.

----------


## Lê quang phúc

> Dạ lúc trc em có mua dùng loại Bob Usb V2.0 này nên em cũng gặp trg hợp tương tự rồi ạ. Em đo áp ra nó cũng tầm 5v và F trên BT cũng 200Hz nên nếu đúng bác chủ xài loại BoB usb 2.0 thì có khả năng bác chủ cũng đang gặp vấn đề tương tự à anh.


Bác ơi, cho e hỏi vụ này, cái bob usb của mỗi lần cắm là hay bị đơ bị lag, mỗi lần đơ là máy đứng yên nên hư phôi hết, bác có cách nào khắc phục ko .

----------


## Lê quang phúc

> Lỗi ra 5V là có khã năng, nhưng nó không đúng 5V đâu. Nên nếu vậy thì VFD nó phải chạy loanh quanh 200Hz chứ không thể là 200Hz 
> Khi chuẩn bệnh thì mấy số liệu này nếu làm tròn thì... rất là khó xác định nguyên nhân 
> 
> Nếu BOB chỉ ra max 5V thì.. vẫn có thể dùng với một số VFD, config mức đầu vào là 5V là được. Với BEST thì không rỏ lắm.


Bác cho e hỏi vụ giao diện mach 3,  cái phần tool part bên phía phải màn hình của e, nó không hiện tọa độ hình ảnh ggia công, máy chạy vẫn bình thường nhưng màn hình thì đen thui ko hiện đường dao chạy, bác giúp e chỉnh lại với ạ.

----------


## CKD

> Bác ơi, cho e hỏi vụ này, cái bob usb của mỗi lần cắm là hay bị đơ bị lag, mỗi lần đơ là máy đứng yên nên hư phôi hết, bác có cách nào khắc phục ko .


Chống nhiễu hoặc đừng dùng bob usb nữa

----------


## Lê quang phúc

E lỡ mua rồi giờ mua cái khác tốn kém quá bác. Nó còn mới , khi nào có điều kiện e sắm cái lpt

----------


## huyquynhbk

> E lỡ mua rồi giờ mua cái khác tốn kém quá bác. Nó còn mới , khi nào có điều kiện e sắm cái lpt


mua board mới có 450k thôi mà b. còn k thì chịu khó cách ly chống nhiễu tốt vào

----------


## Lê quang phúc

> mua board mới có 450k thôi mà b. còn k thì chịu khó cách ly chống nhiễu tốt vào


Chắc vậy bác à . Hic

----------


## Steven Ngo

Vấn đề này đã có nhìu người hỏi r nhưng e mò sáng giờ vẫn chưa ra đc bệnh..e gà mờ về điện nên ae thông cảm..
Các trục XYZ điều đã chạy. mỗi con Spindle bật tắt đc nhưng ko điều khiển tốc độ đc.
e đang xài biến tần E700 với bob mach3 3 relay [ đã test với bob 1 relay vẫn bị ]
Setup biến tần E700
P160 = 0.  chọn nhóm người dùng 
P79 = 0.  chọn chế độ vận hành Exit/PU 
P0 = 5 . chọn momen xoắn
P1 = 400hz. Tần số tối đa
P2 = 0hz. tần số tối thiểu
P3 = 60hz. tần số cơ bản.
P4 P5 P6 = 400hz. điểu khiển tần số bằng công tắc với 3 mức cài đặt sẵn [ko bít đúng ko]
P7 P8 = 1.5 . Thời gian tăng / giảm tốc độ Spin
P9 = 11 . bảo vệ Spin quá dòng
P18 = 400hz . set P18 mới tăng max đc P1 lên 400hz
P20 = 400hz
P125 = 400hz
Biến tần đã chạy đc 400hz ở chế độ PU và biến trở ngoài. Đo đc 5.1V ở chân 0-10v vs gnd trên bob
Đấu dây bob với biến tần
cấp nguồn 24v cho bob nuôi relay 
pin 2 của biến tần vs 0-10v trên bob
pin 5 biến tần  vs Gnd bob
STF & SD vs Relay bật/tắt biến tần

----------


## CKD

Mình không rỏ nội tình. Nhưng với ảnh của bạn post thì BOB out là 5.1V thì đúng rồi. Tốc spindle mach3 đang set 12000/24000 mà?
Ngoài ra PWM based frequency nên để lớn hơn xíu. Tầm 100-500 thì hơn.

----------


## Steven Ngo

> Mình không rỏ nội tình. Nhưng với ảnh của bạn post thì BOB out là 5.1V thì đúng rồi. Tốc spindle mach3 đang set 12000/24000 mà?
> Ngoài ra PWM based frequency nên để lớn hơn xíu. Tầm 100-500 thì hơn.


PWM e có thay đổi thử nhưng cũng ko ảnh hưởng đến chỉnh tốc độ spin nên e set lại mặc định. Cái spin giờ bật lên nó chỉ chạy đc 1 tốc độ.. biến tần thì cứ nhãy loạn xạ ở 0-20hz... Đaq bí quá.. thay PC thay bob các kiểu vẫn ko đc

----------


## CKD

Cách test thế này. Khoan quan tâm cái VFD nó chạy thế nào.
Test xem có tín hiệu ra tới BOB ko đã. Các bước test như sau:
1. Bạn config mục spindle như sau: StepPin:1, DirPin:0, StepPort:1, DirPort:1, PWMfre:100
2. Thử bật spindle rồi thay đổi tốc, đồng thời đo áp ngỏ ra 0-10V trên BOB. Nếu áp thay đổi theo từ 0-10V là Ok. Nếu ngược thì vào revert StepLowActive.
3. Có thể test thêm theo kiểu, đo áp ra, sau đó đổi StepLowActive rồi đo áp ra, so sánh.
4. Vẫn không được thì đổi BOB thử. BOB lỗi cũng có khã năng.

----------

Steven Ngo

----------


## Steven Ngo

E đã test với PWM 100-400 nhưng vẫn vậy... spin chỉ quay ở tốc độ tầm 50rpm/p... bt hiển thị 0-20hz... ko điều chỉnh đc tốc độ trên mach3..
đo áp ra ở chân 0-10v lúc mở spin = bob thì chỉ có 0.28v có định ko thay đổi...e cũng test với bob khác cũng vẫn bị y vậy... nản quá ko lẽ phải đấu biến trở ngoài để chạy... :Frown:

----------


## CKD

Bạn có làm theo các bước mà mình đã nói ko? Từng bước 1.

----------


## Steven Ngo

> Cách test thế này. Khoan quan tâm cái VFD nó chạy thế nào.
> Test xem có tín hiệu ra tới BOB ko đã. Các bước test như sau:
> 1. Bạn config mục spindle như sau: StepPin:1, DirPin:0, StepPort:1, DirPort:1, PWMfre:100
> 2. Thử bật spindle rồi thay đổi tốc, đồng thời đo áp ngỏ ra 0-10V trên BOB. Nếu áp thay đổi theo từ 0-10V là Ok. Nếu ngược thì vào revert StepLowActive.
> 3. Có thể test thêm theo kiểu, đo áp ra, sau đó đổi StepLowActive rồi đo áp ra, so sánh.
> 4. Vẫn không được thì đổi BOB thử. BOB lỗi cũng có khã năng.


Có lẽ là do bob bị lỗi thật rồi...e nghĩ là nó bị chập đâu đó r... cái Biến áp e đang cấp nguồn cho bob khi ko đấu vào bob thì nó bình thường...đấu vào bob rồi đường ra 24v nó còn có 3v..và BA nóng lên có mũi hôi.. 
Khi ko có áp 24v thì chân 0-10v vs gnd ko thông mạch...khi có áp thì đo thông mạch... [ chắc là do chập đâu đó ]
e thay bob 1 relay nó chạy ok r... cám ơn a hỗ trợ... :Smile:

----------


## CKD

> Có lẽ là do bob bị lỗi thật rồi...e nghĩ là nó bị chập đâu đó r... cái Biến áp e đang cấp nguồn cho bob khi ko đấu vào bob thì nó bình thường...đấu vào bob rồi đường ra 24v nó còn có 3v..và BA nóng lên có mũi hôi.. 
> Khi ko có áp 24v thì chân 0-10v vs gnd ko thông mạch...khi có áp thì đo thông mạch... [ chắc là do chập đâu đó ]
> e thay bob 1 relay nó chạy ok r... cám ơn a hỗ trợ...


Những dấu hiệu này đúng ra ngay lần test đầu tiên đã phát hiện ra chứ nhỉ?

----------

